# My Coffee Corner with new Sage DB



## Beeroclock (Aug 10, 2015)

Sage in place.


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Very elegant and modern looking - well done. The DB does look good in black!


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

Looks good - where did you get the little tray your mignon is sitting on?


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Yeah first db I've seen in black - looks great


----------



## Beeroclock (Aug 10, 2015)

Jacko112 said:


> Looks good - where did you get the little tray your mignon is sitting on?


That was an idea that came to yesterday - it's one half - the tray section cut out of a small roller tray with slots cut for the feet - so that it silps in underneath - will post a piccy if you like - tray cost £1 from B&Q..


----------



## Deejaysuave (Jan 26, 2015)

Very nice, do wish I had the black model!


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Black is good but it does 'fingermark' very easily.


----------



## Benjijames28 (Mar 29, 2017)

I had the black barrista express, looks the business, as does this setup.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Mess tray arrived, perfect fit! Thanks Phil


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I preferred the red one as the black marks if you breathe too hard!


----------



## Beeroclock (Aug 10, 2015)

Don't really understand everyone's issue with the black marking - microfibre cloth wipe over - sorted...


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Beeroclock said:


> Don't really understand everyone's issue with the black marking - microfibre cloth wipe over - sorted...


Agreed. I'm pretty lax at even wiping it over and it's never bothered me. Maybe I just don't finger it as much as some...


----------



## Jonsco (Mar 31, 2017)

Looks good!!


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

Love the look of the black db


----------



## AndyJH (Apr 25, 2017)

Really like the look of the DB in black


----------



## Wes78 (Apr 18, 2017)

Very nice set up, I like the idea of the shelving.

Looks very neat.

My set up seems to start off neat and tidy and quickly descends into chaos!


----------



## Deansie26 (Jan 16, 2017)

Nice looking set up


----------

